# 3D archery vs indoor archery



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I like both for different reasons. 

Around here we have indoor 3Ds during the winter months.


----------



## Alphadawg (Nov 5, 2018)

cbrunson said:


> I like both for different reasons.
> 
> Around here we have indoor 3Ds during the winter months.


Dang I need to move there, where is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Alphadawg said:


> Dang I need to move there, where is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Southern Idaho, Northern Utah


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Indoor while somewhat boring will make you shoot better and allows to build the muscle memory that is needed. I enjoy indoor but use it for practice for my 3d game I don't focus on now as much the execution as the other lil things such as yardage judging and playing smart
But I will say chasing a 300 30x on a Vegas face can become obsesive


----------



## 307 (Oct 1, 2013)

Indoor is more "pure" in terms of skill and technique. Simple and relatively objective.

3d is more complex in strategy and takes several skills to be competitive. Judging yardage and knowing where the scoring rings are, along with strategy makes 3d a bigger task to learn IMO. 

I think I'd like the OPA style of 3d the best which, as I understand, is known yardage and the scoring rings are marked with bright colors.

That sort of makes 3d into field archery I guess, so that might be my ideal archery game, though I haven't done it competitively.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

There's not an archery discipline that I don't like except for maybe that Nerf/paintball thing going on. Indoors is hardest for me; the mental game that goes on requires more focus than I'm usually able to produce.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Field>outdoor>indoor>3D for me.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I love 3D. Shot my first ASA about 5 years ago and was hooked from the get go. What started as the idea of practicing for hunting season quickly morphed into full blown, shoot every qualifier, state, and pro/am possible. That being said, I shot indoor for the first time last year, and while I don’t claim to love it yet (my last round seriously made me think about taking up golf) I do appreciate and respect the mental discipline needed. I started last year in BHFS, had a very good year, and switched to freestyle for this year. It’s been a learning experience, to put it mildly, but fun, too.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I like both. Indoor 3D shoots are fun during cold winter months here in Utah. Indoor 3d shoots are easier and much less challenging than outdoor 3D shoots, but still a blast and very competitive.* 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I like 3D way better. It's something of not having to stay within some dang circle. Two shops hold Indoor Two Man Team 3D Money shoots once a month, but not a large affair. I understand Presley's Outdoors has 3D leagues. Distances run 34 to 44 yards. 

I can't think of a League spot shoot since Banner Archery had them, 2010 maybe. Banner opened in 2008 and closed in 2013. Presley's Outdoor still has them, but way down for attendance. I think Springfield has spot shoots, but then 65 miles south.

Odd is the number of archery clubs and members and no shop makes anything on either Indoor 3D or Indoor spots. I counted up once and had some 16 clubs and shops within a hour's drive.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Field is my favorite, 28 targets up to & including 80 yds & 112 arrows. May be uphill, down, flat or sideways. Separates the men from the boys. Indoor 300s (60 arrows) & outdoor Target 900s (90 arrows) are next & both very challenging & can be tough. 3-D is my least favorite & knowing where the 12 ring on tgts definitely make your scores jump up. We usually go as a family group, kids & G-kids to 3-Ds & it's a fun filled day & score is not worried about to much.


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

I also like both for different reasons. I feel that indoor really levels the playing field, everyone shoots the same distance, same light, etc. 3D, around here anyway, is all unknown; it is fun, but different than indoor as judging becomes the dominant skill, IMO anyway. 

Check with your local shops like Cinnamon Creek, see if they have an indoor 3D league; we have on in Georgetown at Double G and I think there is one in either Waco or Killeen as well. 

We are shooting SYWAT (Shoot Your Way Across Texas) right now that is a Texas Field Archery indoor league. texasfieldarchery.orgis the website. 

Different disciplines will teach you different things.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

If it involves shooting my bow, I love it!!! This being said, even though I've only been competing for a short time compared to most.... Towards the end of 3D season, I find myself looking forward to Indoor spots, and towards the end of Indoor spots, I find myself looking forward to 3D season. If given a choice, I'd pick a 3D shoot over spots as long as everything else was equal. (distance to travel, cost, schedule etc...)


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

900 round, Field Round, & indoor spot. Hate 3D Xring alway in wrong spot & only shoot 30 arrows & always takes so long to shoot that few arrows.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

I've always thought it would be fun to sight in a laser sight, get a spotter, buy some really cheap arrows I can shoot into the ground, and shoot some of the indoor 3D events our club holds, but mostly focus is indoor and outdoor target. Before I was injured I would even shoot practice 1440 roundson days I wasn't training something specific.


----------



## Bill4911 (Apr 26, 2017)

3d for sure. We will shoot indoor 3d in the winter and on rainy days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

indoor or field not much use for 3d

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Just started competing earlier this year and began with an indoor spot league. Next I tried a several 3ds and then a couple of 900 rds. Each was challenging. The most strenuous was the 900rd, The most frustrating was the indoor spot (gee its only 20 yds), The most fun were the 3ds (especially one fun shoot with unknown yardage, tight shooting lanes, and some crazy hard shots like a foam fish floating in a pond, an alligator, a gopher inside a hollowed out tree trunk). I liked them all and plan to shoot more this coming year.


----------



## Archer_82 (Aug 15, 2017)

I like spot shooting a lot more then 3D. But I still like 3D. Its just not my favorite. I do agree with one of the posters above, indoor has made me a better all around shooter in either discipline in my opinion. My scores always seem to go up after indoor season.


----------

